# Delter Coffee Press



## editor (Nov 8, 2017)

I was going to get myself an aeropress as I only have espresso based drinks at the moment.

I just had an email from Coffee Hit advertising a 'Delter Coffee Press' which seems to have some sort of seal to separate the water from the coffee.

Looks like a successful kickstarter product.

Anyone heard anything about it?

https://www.coffeehit.co.uk/delter-coffee-press.html?utm_source=Retail+Customers&utm_campaign=8f2e220855-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2019_01_14_03_05&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_27b7049045-8f2e220855-441888133&mc_cid=8f2e220855&mc_eid=307e5b8b18


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

This sentence makes no sense to me:



> Delter Coffee Press is the first coffee maker deigned from the ground up, to solve one of the biggest coffee brewing problems-agitation. Uncontrolled agitation results in bitter coffee and inconsistent extraction. Delter's unique Jet-Seal keeps the brew water and coffee grounds separated preventing uncontrolled agitation


Is it like a drip brewer then?

If you're looking for something Aeropress style but with less faff, I would maybe consider SteepShot. I'm waiting for mine to be delivered hopefully next month.


----------



## HBLP (Sep 23, 2018)

Looks like a portable drip brewer rather than an immersion brewer like the Aeropress.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

HBLP said:


> Looks like a portable drip brewer rather than an immersion brewer like the Aeropress.


From the video it looks very much like an aeropress in that you press a plunger down. The difference is that you pour the brew water into the chamber before it contacts the coffee, so at no point is all the water in contact with all the grinds. The plunger press then breaks the seal and forces the water into the coffee. Presumably how much force you exert on the plunger determines the level of agitation. Interesting.


----------

